# Molly Fry



## EJ (Aug 3, 2010)

Have been raising Molly Fry for three months now. They are really taking on adult features now. My question is I know that the female Molly can hold the male's sperm for month without giving birth, is there a chance that my male molly is not the father? I see them "have sex" sometimes but some of the fry don't look like Balloon Molly's but some of them do.


----------



## chris oe (Feb 27, 2009)

There's always a chance, but there's also a chance that the balloon trait wasn't inherited by all the offspring. That can happen too.


----------

